# Milano 2 for 1



## Smashbox (18 May 2009)

Another Milano Offer, this time from the iVenus website



*Terms and Conditions*



This voucher entitles the bearer to one complimentary main course when purchasing any other main course from the menu.
The less expensive main course will be free.
Valid from Monday - Thursday only.
Offer expires 8th June 2009.
Please mention this offer when ordering and surrender your voucher to a member of waiting staff.
Not to be used in conjunction with any other offer. Photocopies can not be accepted.
*Promoter: Agenbite Ltd. 38 Main Street, Swords, Co. Dublin*


----------

